# Splenectomy Code



## drhoads (Feb 25, 2013)

Never billed for  a laparoscopic hand-assisted splenectomy. New with general surgery and have not seen this before.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## monbel (Feb 26, 2013)

38120 Laparoscopy, surgical, splenectomy


----------



## drhoads (Feb 26, 2013)

That is what i was looking at also..Thank you so much!


----------

